# Lyoto sig



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Not one for having a sig, but made a Lyoto graphic while experimenting with some styles for work. 










If anybody likes it then feel free to use it.


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

It's pretty cool man. But I think it's better suited as an avy if anything. But it's really nice man.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Not bad, man. As D.P. said, it would work best as an avy.


----------



## coldcall420 (Aug 2, 2007)

Throw the dragon in the avy as well:thumbsup:

CC420


----------



## PanicDisorder (Sep 6, 2009)

Looks good man. Great job!


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

thanks for the feedback.
I figured f**k it and used it as my avatar as you guys suggested. No room for the dragon though. 96x96 isn't exactly a sweeping landscape for detail!

I assume the bigger sigs and avatars come with the paid memberships, yes?


----------



## D.P. (Oct 8, 2008)

Soojooko said:


> thanks for the feedback.
> I figured f**k it and used it as my avatar as you guys suggested. No room for the dragon though. 96x96 isn't exactly a sweeping landscape for detail!
> 
> I assume the bigger sigs and avatars come with the paid memberships, yes?


Yup, that would be correct. :thumbsup:


----------

